# How to Flatten Fused Claptons



## Alex (15/8/15)

*How to Flatten Fused Claptons*, *An Easier way*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/8/15)

Was just looking for a video on how to build Clapton wire. Thanks


----------



## wazarmoto (15/8/15)

Would've never thought of that! Lol


----------



## Paulie (15/8/15)

All you need to do is drive around and find some road works and run and through your wire infront of the Roller lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (16/8/15)

train? lol probably he flattest you are going to get it, hehe


----------

